# Howdo



## Franny (Nov 7, 2019)

New to the site, recently bought a 2006 3.2 DSG model, fairly happy with it, here for info and general banter. 
Bit about me, im 40, a physio, based in stockport. I'll get some pics up of the motor soon

TIA


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Franny, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

